# Ratchet Chain Binder



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Anyone know how to take one completely apart ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think they are meant to come apart, but they do sell a model with a removable handle.


----------



## David Huff (Jul 19, 2019)

Hightech1953 said:


> Anyone know how to take one completely apart ?


I hope Im not late.. I found this. maybe it will help you https://www.hunker.com/13404606/how-to-use-chain-binders


----------

